# Welcome lounge?



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Would you like to see a welcome lounge?*​
Yes3979.59%No1020.41%


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just thought I would make a new thread so it could have a poll as it wouldn't let me ad a poll to my old thread.

Get voting!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

definitely for me.. I think an 'introduce yourself here' section is always a good idea.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheers for posting that.

I'll let it run 'til after the weekend and if at least 70% are in favour I'll create it.

:cool2:

L


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I put no as only a handful of members would actually use it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

by the amount of new people we are getting here it will fill quickly in terms of new posts

of course those posts are short lived but it still separates the hello's from the random crap we get in the general conversation threads which in some cases enlightens my day


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I only ever click "new posts" anyway so makes no difference to me at all.

I think we'll soon have more sections than members...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

But as far as new ideas go...this one does have a point.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lets have it boyos


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I voted yes, but only if we can decorate it from Ikea, and have nice drapes and ooh ooh a coffee maker that does everything!!! (etc)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I voted yes, but only if we can decorate it from Ikea, and have nice drapes and ooh ooh a coffee maker that does everything!!! (etc)


Ruddy ell, next you'll be telling us you like boys!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarling, not now, I'm creating!


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

lol sound like a good idea .


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> by the amount of new people we are getting here it will fill quickly in terms of new posts


yes, exactly, we are getting a really good amount of new members and i can only see it increasing in the future!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I say Yes as long as we can put:

"Hi"

"Hi Im new"

On the swear filter

So people use a little creativity when writing the title of their post and we dont just get a forum with a front page of 8 threads titled "Hi" 3 titled "Hi Im new" and the odd creative one saying "'ello u cnuts"

I think people soon lose track and interest if they all look the same

Over to Robsta with the counter argument to that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(I already have my copy and paste response too  )


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I have decided to avoid responding to your posts now on. I don't deem it to be beneficial to do so anymore :thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I have decided to avoid responding to your posts now on. I don't deem it to be beneficial to do so anymore :thumb:


Obvious plagiarism, its full of 3 and 4 syllable words :wink:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If we do have a welcome lounge, can we have a sticky on "how to create a new thread, stop hijacking other users' threads you morons"? Please?


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it would be worth a trial for a month or so to see how the room went on here. :thumb:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i'd say no, nothing useful gets posted in those sections IMHO.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> i'd say no, nothing useful gets posted in those sections IMHO.


i take your point, but are those posts 'useful' in the general conversation thread, at least it will keep the board more efficient.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

too true, its keeping the general conversation abit tidy and not flooding with hi posts

theres some class funny posts in general convo and id rather not miss them

and LS lol, i bet robsta blood is boiling


----------



## Diesel Jones (Jun 13, 2008)

Being new here, I was looking for one. Apparently there isn't one.

So hello mates. I'm DJ.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This has been created, let's see how it goes.

L


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

might as well close the thread eh lorian????


----------



## scs (Mar 10, 2009)

hi guys im new to this site, looks like the best site ive been on for a while. i think im here like most are, im sick of buying supplements from shops and nowt working. i must of spend £££££s on them. im looking to gain muscle as fast as poss. im new to the bodybuilding scene and would be very greatfull for any tips etc that you could give

thanks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## davedagr8 (Mar 25, 2009)

hi there ive just joined fort i wud say hello nd looks like theres lots of advice to be taking from the site i live to go to the gymas much as posible and have recently been thinking of the dark side lol any sugestions to a first cylce many thanks dav


----------



## sammie (Mar 25, 2009)

hi every1 was wondering if any1 could tell me where i can buy mt2 an official site plz?


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


----------



## mordecai (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi to all stackerholics,


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

mordecai said:


> Hi to all stackerholics,


welcome...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mordecai said:


> Hi to all stackerholics,


i think you should post this in the achual welcome lounge mate. migh get a bit more responce


----------



## burky (Jul 7, 2009)

hey up evrybody i only joined yesterday i think yes cos it seems pretty hard to get started seems like thers so much to do but good fun tho


----------

